# New Canon Flash This Fall? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10853"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10853"></a></div>
<strong>A new radio ready flash


</strong>A new flash is in the works to replace the Speedlite 430EX II and could come as early as this fall. The new flash will be ready to work with the ST-E3-RT transmitter. The current 430 would be discontinued like the 580 was.</p>
<p>No word if we’ll see a flash smaller than the 430 replacement with RT capabilities. I personally don’t think we’ll see the 3xx series updated to RT.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 1, 2012)

This would destroy Nikon if the price is right. Around 350$ a pop would be a sweet spot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> ...if the price is right. Around 350$ a pop would be a sweet spot.



Thanks, I needed a good laugh this morning.  I'm guessing Canon will maintain the ~$200 gap between the top and second-place flashes, and we'll see a price over $400. Hope not, sure...but not holding my breath.


----------



## KenBPhotos (Aug 1, 2012)

Why does it only mention working with the ST-E3? Is the 600EX-RT assumed or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 1, 2012)

I still can't believe Canon hasn't produced a receiver for the previous generation of strobes. Are you supposed to just throw away any 580s you have? I don't think so.

At least they did make the new model compatible with the existing battery pack. I suppose we should be thankful for small favors.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 1, 2012)

Canon is so stupidly shortsighted!

[X] No, I will not throw away my 580EX II and 430EX/IIs! 
[X] No, I will not buy a single 600EX-RT or ST-E3-RT until such RT-receivers are available. 

If they wait any longer, Canon will get burnt by the Chinese rip-off manufacturers who are undoubtedly already reverse-engineering the RT-protocol and will bring out those damn RT-receivers and RT-master units any time soon. 

[X] Yes, if they deliver the goods before Canon does, I will happily buy a Yongnuo or Phottix ["Odin RT"] master controller unit plus matching RT-receivers.


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> Canon is so stupidly shortsighted!
> 
> [X] No, I will not throw away my 580EX II and 430EX/IIs!
> [X] No, I will not buy a single 600EX-RT or ST-E3-RT until such RT-receivers are available.
> ...



+10 on that.

But...IF such product comes from Canon it will be pricy. Maybe around 150-200 USD to compensate the difference from current models to new RT models.

Im still happy with Pixel Kings.


----------



## RC (Aug 1, 2012)

Great, my 600EX-RT needs a friend and someone to talk to. Don't kill us on the price Canon.


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

RC said:


> Great, my 600EX-RT needs a friend and someone to talk to. Don't kill us on the price Canon.



Dont kill us on the price Canon. - Right ! If the price is too hefty I wont bother and get another 430 EX II when its still available.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Aug 1, 2012)

and it will sell for the old 580 EX II price.... :


----------



## Digirati (Aug 1, 2012)

And the ST-E3-RT is in stock everywhere :...still waiting for my original order on this since April. I have 3 600's, and really don't want to buy a 4th just for a trigger.



KenBPhotos said:


> Why does it only mention working with the ST-E3? Is the 600EX-RT assumed or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Caps18 (Aug 1, 2012)

Will they put a battery life monitor on this one?

I would like a built-in wireless receiver also. And make it work with the 580 EXII.


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Will they put a battery life monitor on this one?



Battery monitor/meter would be very welcome


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Aug 2, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I still can't believe Canon hasn't produced a receiver for the previous generation of strobes. Are you supposed to just throw away any 580s you have? I don't think so.
> 
> At least they did make the new model compatible with the existing battery pack. I suppose we should be thankful for small favors.


The pricing is just insane. Sorry, but I will get the 580EX II and get superior 3rd party triggers and receivers.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> No word if we’ll see a flash smaller than the 430 replacement with RT capabilities. I personally don’t think we’ll see the 3xx series updated to RT.



Something 430-sized would be handy for transport in the camera bag - from a functional approach I'd like to see an RT-ringflash, easy contrast control without having to manually adjust power every time you change composition.


----------



## papercutMS (Aug 29, 2012)

Any new news on a 430EX II replacement with radio? I am waiting to go full radio with my system and get rid of my older flashes and would love to have a cheaper alternative to the 600EX-RT. Maybe I shouldn't hold my breath though.


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Aug 29, 2012)

two major photo shows in sept and october.. i'd wait to purchase anything until then.. but you really cant go wrong with a pocket wizard


----------

